# How to Pick Out The Best Puppy For You



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello I will get a Puppy soon how will I know the temperament drive of the puppie are thier any test or things I should do to see


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your breeder should know the temperament and drive of each puppy and they should be able to match the correct puppy to you based on what you want. They should be around the puppies a lot and should be able to tell you about each individual puppy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I rely on the breeder. They are the ones who have spent the most time with their puppies. A GOOD breeder should be able to peg their puppies, and match YOU with a puppy that will fit your lifestyle, wants and don't wants.

With that, write down what you want out of a dog, (high energy, low energy etc) and what you don't want..share it with the breeder and most likely they will have one or more puppies that would be suitable for you,,they will show you the puppies and help you select .


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Be honest with the breeder regarding your long term goals, what you see the dog to be doing as an adult, your family's habits and interests. I told my breeder that I wanted the laziest, dumbest puppy in the litter- what I meant was that I did not want a high drive dog. Stosh is certainly not dumb or lazy but his laid back temperament, even work ethic and general 'easiness' has been the perfect match.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> how will I know the temperament drive of the puppie


Temperament, energy level, drives level, and the most important - level of intellect are inherited in dogs. With German shepherds - it is the person who should suit the dog, not otherwise. GSD is a very active dog and your lifestyle should be the same. GSD could be agressive and your task of a very patient person must persist for the next three years to handle this dog and to keep everything under control. People, who look into particular puppy's temperament - are the professionals who want a dog for something, if you want a dog just as a companion - read about different lines in breeding first, and consentrate on finding a right breeder.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

David Taggart is spot on. The breeder has spent the past 8 weeks with these puppies. I can tell my pups drives at just 6 weeks of age right now. I have one really laid back black male. I have one sable bitch that is full of piss and vinegar. Could see her doing agility, she is going to be on the smaller side. The sable male is extremely bright, learns fast (teaching himself) and will need an experienced owner. The other two fall inbetween.


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## jcasteel61 (Aug 19, 2013)

*A new puppy*



Stosh said:


> Be honest with the breeder regarding your long term goals, what you see the dog to be doing as an adult, your family's habits and interests. I told my breeder that I wanted the laziest, dumbest puppy in the litter- what I meant was that I did not want a high drive dog. Stosh is certainly not dumb or lazy but his laid back temperament, even work ethic and general 'easiness' has been the perfect match.


 
I see your from Texas and was wondering if you knew of a good breeder to get a puppy from here in tx. I lost my Jasmine in April to cancer. I never thought I'd want another one so soon but I am lost without her. I actually have a deposit on one at Assertive k-9 in Corona Ca. if you know anything about them.  I just found some bad reviews on some of their pups with hip dysplasia. I just spent 10 years of treating Jasmine's hip dysplasia. The last 4 years she was getting stem cell replacement which really helped but expensive. Besides her hips she was the perfect dog.I'm with you on the laid back family dog. We don't want a more high energy German line. I have to pay for the puppy when it's born at the end of this month.I was so excited and now I'm not so sure.Thank's for any info you might have.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

I'm getting my girl in 2 weeks. I'm in Texas too. Pm me if you want info in my breeder 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

